# So proud



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

first day i got him from that nasty pet store!









and look at him now  and hes still growing 









and im still waiting for my other one to make a recovery =/


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!!!!!! He is sooo gorgeous!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, what a huge change! Good job on nursing him back to health! ;-)


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Wow he is gorgeous!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

OH MY GOSH!! HES AMAZING!! Im guessing he was sick when you got him. From now on im going to get the ugliest betta ever and hope he will turn out beautiful like urs


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

thank u thank u! all it took was proper care and love<3

i really hope my other one from the same petstore can make the same recovery. he's also very pretty and his fins werent as bad in shape but seems like he had a very bad fungus case due to the poor water conditions they were in. i cant wait!


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

Bettabubble3 said:


> OH MY GOSH!! HES AMAZING!! Im guessing he was sick when you got him. From now on im going to get the ugliest betta ever and hope he will turn out beautiful like urs


when i got him i couldnt even see what color he was cuz the water was so dirty! thats why i brought him home..i felt so bad for him. im glad i did he has such a huge personality.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow, great job! He looks gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

WOW! It doesn't even look like the same fish!! You've done a great job with him!


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice betta!


----------



## CharH (Aug 7, 2009)

He's beautiful!! Congratulations!! ;-)

I did the same thing with my little Iggy - I felt so bad for him because he was a tiny sad looking guy with a dull blue color and two months later he's beautiful!!


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow! He's really blossomed. 8D


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks everybody 

does anybody have any good names for him? I havent really found one that has stuck =/ my mom calls him "Ariel" even tho i keep telling her its a boy lol


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

oh my gosh, you've done an amazing job taking care of him! what a studly little fella he is!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

AMAZING! He is sooo beautiful now! Great job 

Sorry but I'm really bad with names so someone else will have to help you there.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ariel can be a guys name  i like that for him it fits him


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Great job! I can't believe it's the same fish. Ariel sounds nice... and can be a boy's name. We have one that's called Isabella-Issy for short (named by our daughter) lol. I don't think he minds


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol I had wondered why you would name a male Isabella. I didn't know you're daughter named him!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

He looks stunning!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*drooling*

I'm gonna stop looking at these photos. That way you don't have to put an alarm system on your tanks XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

If you don't think Ariel fits, just call him Ari or something ^-^ A bit more manly (lol), and your mom can still be happy.


----------



## Wed (Jun 3, 2009)

lol ok then Ariel it is! when i got him he jus reminded me of the Little Mermaid for some reason hehe 

thanks for all the comments everyone ^.^


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Love


----------

